# Wie wars denn???(berichtet mal über die DM)



## biketrialer (22. Juni 2003)

eyy leude ,
wie wars denn eigentlich auf der dm?
ich konnte leider net mitfahren da ich samstags keine zeit hatte......also last mich bitte nicht in unwissenheit.....!
toto


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (22. Juni 2003)

Also ich fands für ne DM derartig schwach aufgezogen... ichglaub da kann man in irgend nem Wald nen besseren Wettkampf ausrichten.Also ehrlich da hat man sich nicht vieleinfallen lassen.... kein wunder das Trial nicht so populär ist, mal davon abgesehen das Tr...IA...l auf dem Flyer bzw. Plakat mit AI geschrieben wurde sagt schon alles..... das letzte.
Aber das Wetter war wenigstens schön und die sektionen trotz einfallslosigkeit auch I.O.

>So und ich geb aber ein MEGA-lob an den Felix Mücke der, wie ich finde, der besste fahrer aus unserem Forum hier ist.Der hat so nen geil weichen styl drauf da kann sich jeder mal ne scheibe von abschneiden...(und der hat sein MTB erst seid April >RESPEKT)> das wird mal sehr großer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## billi (22. Juni 2003)

der fährt erst seit april mtb und is schon bei der wm dabei ?
das glaub ich jetzt net ganz , oder ich hab dich falsch verstanden


----------



## billi (22. Juni 2003)

quatsch DM meinte ich natürlich


----------



## tommytrialer (22. Juni 2003)

puh endlich daheim...
kann mich dem robi nur anschließen. bin komischerweise mit den sektionen gut zurechtgekommen und wurde deutscher meister in den junioren womit ich eigenlich gar nicht gerechnet habe, da ich erst seit dienstag letzter woche mein mtb hatte.

felix mücke fährt schon seit 1996 trial, aber erst seit anfang des jahres 26°. gut ist auch der mtb trialer(henrik glöde) gefahren der ter bei den experten wurde.

schön war es jetzt auch mit den ganzen leuts aum forum zu quatschen wobei einige mich leicht enttäuscht haben.

nun MTB DM ist rum...jetzt steht mein hoffmann mtb zu verkauf. wer interesse hat soll sich bitte melden.( aramis...wie siehts aus??)

gruß thomas

PS: mein bruder bleibt beim trial, er wechselt nich zum dual.


----------



## Airborne (22. Juni 2003)

@ tommytrialer

Dann ma nen FETTEN *Glückwunsch*

Ich war am Samstag da und hab mir das Trial mal angeguckt - sehr interessant zu sehen! Und diese Bike-Beherrschung  Goil!

Torsten


----------



## billi (23. Juni 2003)

tommytrialer wie meinste das mit entäuscht ? vom können oder menschlich ?


----------



## tommytrialer (23. Juni 2003)

nicht das das jetzt jemand falsch versteht.
vom können her hat mich niemand enttäuscht. vor allem haben mich manche eher begeistert, denn obwohl die sektionen ihnen eigentlich viel zu schwer waren, haben sie sich durchgekämpft, nicht aufgegeben und das beste gemacht zum wohle des trialsports. denn die 36 starter sind immer noch zu wenige...wenn es nicht bald mehr werden, dann wird der 26° trialsport in deutschland aussterben!!!


----------



## mtb-trialer (23. Juni 2003)

also da es meine erste dm war war ich eigentlich recht zufrieden mit dem 2. platz! (trotz entäuschung da am ende die 1er entschieden haben ob ich 1ter oder 2ter werde...)

ich finde allerdings auch, dass sie sich nen bisschen mehr einfallen lassen hätten können!! da aber der trial sport wie immer nur der randsport bei solchen veranstaltungen ist war wohl nicht viel mehr bei raus zuholen....
... vorallem da es ja nicht wirklich nen "trialgelände" war....

war trotzdem mal nett euch mal kennen zu lernen! vielleicht sieht man sich ja dann im felsemeer...


----------



## billi (23. Juni 2003)

was brauch man den alles um bei so einer dm mitfahren zu dürfen ? sprich leistung oder lizenz usw.


----------



## aramis (23. Juni 2003)

Joa, ich fand die DM im Prinzip ganz ok. Die Sektionen waren aber wirklich nicht soo toll. Der Martin Engelhardt hatte ja was erzählt in die Richtung, dass die Veranstalter wohl den Mund etwas zu voll genommen hätten, in der Art: Ja, erzählt mal was ihr so braucht, wir organisieren das schon. Naja, was am Ende so übrig geblieben ist, habt ihr ja selbst gesehen.
Mit meiner Platzierung am ersten Tag war ich ganz zufrieden (wenn auch nicht mit den Punkten) und am zweiten Tag konnte ich ja leider nicht starten weil es mir zu dreckig ging - eitrige, ödematöse, subglottische und ulzeröse akute Laryngitis und Tracheitis (also Erkältung mit Fieber und Halzschmerzen oder so) - und mir der Kiesel obendrein noch mit der Autotür die linke Hand kaputt gemacht hat.

Joa, jetzt kann ich im Forum die nächste Zeit erstmal mit zwei Fingern tippen.

@Tommy: Da muss ich mal schauen, hab noch ein paar andere ganz annehmbare Angebote. Die Leute haben so viel Mitleid mit mir auf meinem langen Koxx, dass sie mit kurzen Rahmen regelrecht nach mir werfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (23. Juni 2003)

ich fands etwas schade dass das ganze nur so nebenbei lief, beim downhill was ja angekündigt war, waren sooo viele leute, und beim trial fast niemand

ich hab den einen mit der alu hinterradscheibe aus dem forum erkannt, wer war das nochmal?

und ist der dünne blonde mit dem orangen bike auch hier anwesend?

und der mit den brauen längeren haaren der ne geschweißte starrgabel oben hatte

auf jeden fall: super, ihr seid wirklich gut gefahren


----------



## Mario-Trial (23. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von aramis _
> *@Tommy: Da muss ich mal schauen, hab noch ein paar andere ganz annehmbare Angebote. Die Leute haben so viel Mitleid mit mir auf meinem langen Koxx, dass sie mit kurzen Rahmen regelrecht nach mir werfen. *



Wenn du nen neuen Rahmen hast, nehm ich dein Koxx


----------



## Mario-Trial (23. Juni 2003)

Doppelpost

verdammte uploadraten


----------



## Levelboss (23. Juni 2003)

Mir hat die ganze Veranstaltung recht gut gefallen. Man hätte sektionstechnisch bei einer DM zwar ein wenig mehr erwarten können, aber ich finde, dass die Sektionsbauer gute Arbeit geleistet haben. Für einen Trialwettkampf waren auch mal richtig viele Zuschauer da, zwar nicht so viele wie bei CC, DH oder Dual, aber mehr als bei anderen Wettkämpfen.
Und das Beste an der Veranstaltung:
Ich habe am Sonntag die Schatthäuser gesäckelt und bin Vize-Meister!     



> >So und ich geb aber ein MEGA-lob an den Felix Mücke der, wie ich finde, der besste fahrer aus unserem Forum hier ist.Der hat so nen geil weichen styl drauf da kann sich jeder mal ne scheibe von abschneiden...(und der hat sein MTB erst seid April >RESPEKT)> das wird mal sehr großer.


Danke Robi!



> ich hab den einen mit der alu hinterradscheibe aus dem forum erkannt, wer war das nochmal?


Das war ich


----------



## BommelMaster (23. Juni 2003)

@levelboss wenn du so gut bist, hast du die sektion die über den 3 riesigen tabels punktelos geschaft?

also da wo der graben is und die 3 beton unten drinlagen


----------



## Trialmatze (23. Juni 2003)

@ Rockyfahrer

 Mit dieser Sektion habe ich ne ganz besondere Bekanntschaft gemacht  

@ Felix "the Mosquito" (  ) Mücke alias Levelboss

Herzlichen GLÜCKWUNSCH!
Siehts, nicht nur mir hat dein Style außerordentlich gut gefallen! Hast wirklich ne prima Leistung abgegeben, aber darüber unterhielten wir uns ja bereits 


@ MTB-Trialer

Herzlichen GLÜCKWUNSCH!
 Ich wusste ja gar net, dass du schon so gut fährst  Auch bei dir hat es Spaß gemacht zuzusehen. Ich wage schon fast zu behaupten, dass du an diesem Wochenende der "Felix Mücke" unter den Experten warst 

@ Tommytrialer

Herzlichen GLÜCKWUNSCH!
Viel Glück bei deinem Radverkauf 

@ All

Naja, also das war meine erste DM und ich muss sagen, dass ich recht zufrieden war. Unsere Expert Sektionen fande ich am Samstag etwas zu derb, aber Sonntag waren sie dafür umso besser! Spaß gemacht hat es mir auf jeden Fall und darum sollte es ja auch hauptsächlich gehen. Besonders schön fand ich die Unterhaltungen mit den Leute, die man sonst nur aus dem Forum kennt.
Im großen und ganzen eine gelungen Veranstaltung, wie ich finde 

Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (23. Juni 2003)

Matze, welcher Platz?


----------



## mtb-trialer (23. Juni 2003)

@matze

 danke!


ich kenn den felix ja schon länger und ich muss sagen sein so überaus softer style hat mich auch schon immer beeindruckt!

p.s. er wirt in der ndm übrigens auch mr. sauber genannt! oder felix?


----------



## Levelboss (23. Juni 2003)

> @levelboss wenn du so gut bist, hast du die sektion die über den 3 riesigen tabels punktelos geschaft?
> 
> also da wo der graben is und die 3 beton unten drinlagen


Am Samstag hatte ich in dieser Sektion immer einen Einser.
Der letzte Stein war einfach nicht machbar.
Am Sonntag hatte ich in dieser Sektion immer null Punkte 
Ich finde, dass diese sektion am Sonntag die einfachste war. Einfach über den ersten Stein rüber, ins Loch auf die Betonröhren springen, wieder aus dem Loch raus und dann noch über den Baumstamm und schon hatte man einen Nuller mehr auf der Punktekarte. 



> ich kenn den felix ja schon länger und ich muss sagen sein so überaus softer style hat mich auch schon immer beeindruckt!
> 
> p.s. er wird in der ndm übrigens auch mr. sauber genannt! oder felix?


So ist es!


----------



## tommytrialer (23. Juni 2003)

felix hat wirklich ein gutes potential und wenn er noch an seiner schwachstelle arbeitet, dann kann er auch gut im internationalen mtb bereich mitmischen.
hab eigentlich schon am ersten tag mit dir gerechnet. hätte  es da bei dir kontinuierlich geklappt dann werste jetzt deutscher meister. vielleicht fahren wir ja nochmal zusammen einen mtb lauf gegeneinander...da kannste dann nochmal richtig zeigen was du kannst.

sein spitzname bekam er in kroatien vom wilko brandt weil dieser von seiner fahrweise beeindruckt war und er bis auf eine klitzekleine ausname keinen platten bekamm(palttenkönig mit 11platten in der woche war michael h)

zur grabensektion: ich bin sie beide tage mit 0 gefahren. aber das lag wohl eher am etwas längeren radstand und somit konnte ich den letzten stein ziehen

nächste woche gibts auch mal einen zusammenschnitt der DM. mein bruder hat fahrer aus allen klassen und auch alle ausm forum gefilmt. und ich werde mal wieder was zusammenschnippeln


----------



## mtb-trialer (23. Juni 2003)

wenns geht nur aus den city sektionen....


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (23. Juni 2003)

Für mich wars extra deprimirend mal wieder zu sehen wo man steht.... kotzt mich echt an (kam mir so vor als gehör ich nicht in die klasse Junioren... hab echt keinen Stich gesehen) Zum Glück war ich ausm Verein nicht der einzige wos nicht lief... daher konnte man wenigstens zusammen etwas drüber lachen(obwohl es eher zum heulen ist)

Da kann man solchen leuten wie dem Felix echt nur gratulieren...


----------



## ChrisKing (23. Juni 2003)

jo.. ich verlier bei Wettkämpfen auch meistens schnell die Motivation wenn ich andere seh die besser fahren.. es gehört halt mehr dazu als nur gut zu fahren. Der Kopf und die Fitness spielen ab nem gewissen Level fast ne noch wichtigere Rolle als die Fahrtechnik selbst. Da musst ich mir einfach eingestehen dass ich nich fit genug war und du Vorbereitung nich gestimmt hat. Ok sich da am Hösel zu messen bzw zu orientieren is schmarn, aber wie der da auf die fette betonröhre unten bei den autos n Treter gemacht hat mit 2m anlauf oder so.. ich glaub ich häng, das war nich mehr normal! Des war der Sprung der mich auf der DM so ziemlich am meisten beeindruckt hat. Wo andere mit morz Kraft nen Roller gemacht haben und manchmal geschaftt haben, hat der Marco n lockeren Treter gemacht. Als ich die Sektion abgegangen in hab ich echt nich gedacht dass da jemand hochkommt, auch Hösel nich. Das sah so verdammt hoch aus.

Naja vielleicht läufts bei der nächsten DM besser.. mal kucken ob ich da überhaupt noch Wettkämpfe fahr..


----------



## billi (24. Juni 2003)

wilko brand kenn ich auch ,der wohnt hier in der nähe und wenn ich bock hab , hat er gesagt , soll ich mich melden und dann fahren wir zusammen  

ich glaub da kann ich gut was lernen


----------



## biketrialer (24. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von biketrialer _
> *jo.. ich verlier bei Wettkämpfen auch meistens schnell die Motivation wenn ich andere seh die besser fahren.. es gehört halt mehr dazu als nur gut zu fahren. Der Kopf und die Fitness spielen ab nem gewissen Level fast ne noch wichtigere Rolle als die Fahrtechnik selbst. Da musst ich mir einfach eingestehen dass ich nich fit genug war und du Vorbereitung nich gestimmt hat. Ok sich da am Hösel zu messen bzw zu orientieren is schmarn, aber wie der da auf die fette betonröhre unten bei den autos n Treter gemacht hat mit 2m anlauf oder so.. ich glaub ich häng, das war nich mehr normal! Des war der Sprung der mich auf der DM so ziemlich am meisten beeindruckt hat. Wo andere mit morz Kraft nen Roller gemacht haben und manchmal geschaftt haben, hat der Marco n lockeren Treter gemacht. Als ich die Sektion abgegangen in hab ich echt nich gedacht dass da jemand hochkommt, auch Hösel nich. Das sah so verdammt hoch aus.
> 
> Naja vielleicht läufts bei der nächsten DM besser.. mal kucken ob ich da überhaupt noch Wettkämpfe fahr.. *



da sieht man halt ganz einfach die leute die in nem trialverein mit gelände sind......die ham halt nur vorteile, ich kann nur am wochenende wenn ich ma zeit hab natur fahren sonst is nur paletten oder city angesagt.........und somit habe ich keine chance bei nem wettbewerb......wenn ich dann seh die schatthausener bei dem geilen gelände das die ham da würd ich auch abgehen wenn ich da jeden tag fahren könnte; in den vereinen wird man auch ganz anders gefördert......hier bei uns läuft doch da gar nix mir ham hier ständig stress mit irgendwelchen leuten denen das rumspringen net passt und die uns am liebsten am nächsten baum aufhängen lassen würden,
und über die stadt nen gelände zu organiseiren da fehlen uns schon allein die leute....für zwei fahrer machen die nix ham die ma gesagt.......zitat: wenn ihr sport machen wollt geht aufn fussballplatz.......
fahrradtrial ist und bleibt nunmal immer im randbereich vom motorradtrial!
das war ein livebericht aus der verschlommten gegend zwischen frankfurt und wiesbaden
toto


----------



## ChrisKing (24. Juni 2003)

jo so siehts aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## billi (24. Juni 2003)

immer hin 2 trialer in einem ort , hier in mecklenburg giebts max 10 trialer im ganzen bundesland !


----------



## biker ben (25. Juni 2003)

ich wohne in nem 500 leute kaff wovon 2 stück trialer sind 
müsste ne hohe prozentzahl sein zu anderen orten/städten.


----------



## billi (25. Juni 2003)

ich bin alleine in nem 150 seelen dorf , noch höhere prozentzahl


----------



## Reini (27. Juni 2003)

bei mir sind ca 15 bei 1,8 millonen (wien


----------



## mtb-trialer (27. Juni 2003)

wir sind ca. 10 in hannover


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (27. Juni 2003)

Was ich noch extra shit an der DM fand war, dass so Leute wie der Joachim Will halt ein Auge auf einen hatten und ich für meinen Teil nicht genug Leistung erbracht habe um das ich möglicher Weise auch mal mit nach Kroatien oder der Gleichen dürfte... ist halt doch irgendwo schon klar das nur die Besten in den Kader kommen.
(Lange,Vilco,Mücke,Mrohs,Bilgeri und wie sie noch alle heißen)


----------



## biketrialer (29. Juni 2003)

das is ja logisch das nur die besten im kader sind.......kein wunder wenn ich so ein verein vor der tür hätte der mich fördert usw. dann müsten sich auch gewisse leute warm anziehen, denen ihr glück is halt das die in ihrer nahen umgebung ein trialverein mit gelände ham, und mein pech das es hier bei uns gar nix gibt....... 
bei uns ist man als trialer ein subversives element! 
toto


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (29. Juni 2003)

na und is shit egal, rumjammern bringt da noch weniger!!!
@robi und chris: Warum geht ihr nicht eine Spur tiefer, also chris master und robi expert!!
Dann macht das ganze schon viel mehr Spaß............
Hab ich in Ölbronn auch so gemacht, als ich gesehen hab das master zu schwer für mich is(wegen Regen und anderen Faktoren), bin ich dann Experte gefahren......mit Erfolg.
Wenn man noch null Wettkampf erfahrung hat, muss man halt erstmal ein bißchen schnuppern...........
[email protected]: Natürlich kannst du von der Technik her schon DICKE Elite fahren, aber wie du schon gesagt hast, is Elite schon hammer Fitness orientiert, dann würd ich an deiner Stelle erstmal in der Masterklasse einen KOMPLETEN Wettkampf fahren(also 3Runden).

Aber wenn die Eitelkeit oder der Stolz zu sind, kann das ja nix werden.....
Max

P.S. Ist nur ein kleiner tip, ist nicht arogant oder böse gemeint, aber is halt meine Meinung!!


----------



## aramis (29. Juni 2003)

In Bischofsmais waren es vier Runden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (29. Juni 2003)

jo max.. aber ich bin 2000 oder wann das war master gefahren und hab da alle läufe die ich mitgefahren bin gewonnen, warn 2 glaub ich und den dritten hätt ich auch gewonnen - hätte ich nich eine sektion vergessen. Das hat mich 10 strafpunkte gekostet und somit bin ich nur 4. statt 1. geworden. Und im Endklassement bin ich dann eben nur vizesüdd. Meister geworden. Naja und davon ausgehend hab ich mir halt gesagt dass ich ab da dann Elite fahr. Soll nich heißen dass Master zu leicht is. Bei elite sin halt immer n paar Ecken mehr drin als bei Master und des reizt mich eben. Vom können her brauch ich mich hinter den andern Elite Fahrern sicher nich verstecken. Was größtenteils fehlt is halt die Fitness, die Sicherheit und das Mentale. Und das is in Griff zu kriegen is wesentlich schwieriger als die reinen Fahrtechniken beim Trial. Weils halt viel mim kopf zu tun hat. Erfahrung, Sicherheit etc. bekommt man halt nur wenn man viele Jahre regelmäßig Wettkämpfe fährt und immer eine gutes Gelände zum trainieren hat. Naja man muss halt das beste aus dem machen was man hat!


----------



## Trialmatze (29. Juni 2003)

Na wo ist denn euer Problem??? Ihr habt die Tatsache bzw. das Problem erkannt und nun liegt es an euch dieses zu lösen. Wenn da angeblich Fitnessfaktoren eine große Rolle spielen, dann hört auf rumzuheulen und macht was dafür! Wenn euch die Sicherheit fehlt oder gar die Routine, dann fahrt halt öfter. So richtig verstehe ich die Problematik net! Das liegt einfach nur an euch. Fahrt Wettkämpfe bis zum Ende ohne vorher aufzuhören, weil es regnet oder die Sektionen zu schwer sind...was ist denn das für ne Einstellung???



> Naja man muss halt das beste aus dem machen was man hat!



Das ist wohl richtig, aber dann sei auch mit deiner Situation zufrieden! Wenn du nicht mehr trainieren kannst / willst, dann akzeptiere deine Leistung 

@ Maks

Da bin ich anderer Meinung. Der Wechsel in eine höhere Klasse macht schon viel Sinn, wenn man in der Vorigen saustark war. Ich rede vom sportlichen Gedanken. Wenn du bereit für Master bist, dann fahr Master, da du dir dann in Expert was vormachen würdest. Die ganzen Siege, die du dann dort vielleicht einfährst, sind zwar erfreulich, aber sportlich gesehen bringen sie dich net weiter. So gesehen würdest du ne ganze Wettkampfsaison verschwenden...

Matze


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (29. Juni 2003)

@matze: du hast mich falsch verstanden!
Ich meinte nicht, dass man "einfache" Spuren fahren soll, um zu gewinnen, sodern ich meinte, dass wenn man bei JEDEM Wettkampf nur am rumflännen is, und ständig nur 5er kassiert, dann könnte man sich ja überlegen doch lieber eine etw. "leichterere" Spur zu fahren!
@chris: sorry, das wusste ich nicht, dass du schon erfolgreich Master gefahren bist, aber wie wärs wenn du mal einen ganzen Wettkampf fahren würdest.
Max


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (29. Juni 2003)

Das ist ja das letzte..... ne Klasse tiefer wechseln.... vergiss es da mach ich lieber Nachtschichten, um es den anderen, die sich ja sooo toll (zum Teil), zu zeigen. Bisher hab ich meine Ziele meist dadurch erreichen können.>Trial ist alles für mich und deswegen kämpfe ich für meinen Erfolg...
Also so viel stolz(ich nenns jetzt mal so) muss man schon haben.

Meine Frage daraus: Was bringt es einem schon leichte sachen zu klären und zu gewinnen wenn das nicht die Technik/Können fördert??? Da fahr ich echt lieber schwerer und bin bisschen weiter hinten.


----------



## biketrialer (29. Juni 2003)

ihr habt vielleicht probleme........... 
unser verein türk hattersheim 
toto


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (29. Juni 2003)

@robi: viel Spaß beim Kämpfen, vielleicht kommst du zwischendurch auchmal zum Trialen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer (29. Juni 2003)

@marks

sag mal hastdu den robi überhaupt schonmal fahren sehen?
wenn ja, dann müsstest du eigentlich wissen das es wenig sinn machen würde ihn ne klasse tiefer zu fahren....


----------



## konrad (29. Juni 2003)

hallo!wen haben wir denn da?
blauer helm,silbernes trialtech....die profis unter sich


----------



## mtb-trialer (29. Juni 2003)

ja ja der tommy....

sag mal woher hast du das foto?


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (29. Juni 2003)

@mtb-trialer: JA, ich hab den robi schomma fahrn gesehen.
Das war ja auch nur ein Vorschlag, evt.
Is mir auch egal


----------



## tommytrialer (29. Juni 2003)

des bin ich...
ich hab auch noch haufenweise bilder aber wie läd amn die ins bildertrialforum hoch? wo ist da der upload link?


----------



## ChrisKing (29. Juni 2003)

fürher bin ich ja immer bis zum ende gefahren.. aber wenns halt nich läuft dann brauch ich nich noch weiterkämpfen, bringt eh nix. Und wenns regnet hab ich einfach kein Bock mehr.. Trial muss mir spass machen und das macht es mir bei regen nich. Da kanns der Ehrgeiz oder wille auch nich mehr rausreißen.


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (29. Juni 2003)

@ MTB-Trialer.... kennen wir uns???

@Maks: ja das werde ich machen.... langsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen.Ich mein vieleicht bin ich ja in deinen Augen Naiv aber ich würde schon auch mal irgendwann gern zur Elite gehören...und das nicht nur weil ich in der Klasse fahre sondern weil mein Leistungsstand dem entspricht > deswegen denke ich das es schon gut ist in schwereren klassen zu fahren und dort zu lernen für "später".


----------



## konrad (29. Juni 2003)

das foto hab ich von der HP vom marco hösel(über koxx-bikes)
war aber auch das einzige,wo ich jemanden erkannt hab-ihr könnt ja nochmal das foto von der siegerehrung reinstellen und mal einen roten kreis drum machen wer wer is


----------



## mtb-trialer (30. Juni 2003)

@robi 
keine ahnung ob du MICH kennst! aber ich kenn dich! 

ne, ich bin dm experten gefahren und bin insgesamt zweiter geworden! 

p.s. hilft dir vielleicht mehr:


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (30. Juni 2003)

ach jetzt weiß ichs wieder.... hast mir bei der DM ganz gut gefallen... wie alt bistn du eigentlich???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (30. Juni 2003)

@chris u. robi: ja ok, ihr habt ja gute Argumente, und da stimm ich euch auch zu, aber dann hört auch auf rumzujammern, dass die Spuren so schwer sind.........


----------



## ChrisKing (30. Juni 2003)

hab nich gesagt dass die spuren zu schwer sin, das Können is ja zum grossen teil da, aber um richtig vorn mitzufahren reichts eben nich. Da brauchts wie gesagt mehr als nur Fahrtechnik..


----------



## biketrialer (30. Juni 2003)

@chris: und deshalb werden wir am wochenende in heubach einlaufen und uns ma anstrengen beim training.... 
toto


----------



## ChrisKing (30. Juni 2003)

jo geile idee


----------



## mtb-trialer (30. Juni 2003)

@robi

bin 88er jahrgang und bin 5zehn!

p.s. fahre seit 3 jahren


henrik!


----------



## biketrialer (30. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mtb-trialer _
> *@robi
> 
> bin 88er jahrgang und bin 5zehn!
> ...



ach du schei$e, ich bin bravo forum gelandet.....alles teeny hier oder was.... 
toto


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (30. Juni 2003)

Naja ich sag mal so ich hab ja jede Sektion mal geschafft aber wie Chris schon sagte hats nicht für die forderen Plätze gereicht...

@Mtb-Trialer.... cool mach weiter so da geht bei dir noch einiges... P.S.:ich bin 86er und 17...ebenfalls 3Jahre


----------

